# I want to change route and date on Ryanair site



## briancbyrne (23 Jun 2013)

Evening - as per post I'm currently booked to fly to and from faro Ex Dublin.
I want to change the return leg (faro to dub) to alicante to Dublin but also change the date of return.
I've been on the Ryanair site and attempted to do this as in the FAQ's section of site it says I can do this on Manage My Booking but when I go into the site all I can change is the date if travel, but can't see where I can change the route.
Is what I'm trying to do possible and if so is anyone able to point me towards what I'm doing wrong as I'm getting a bit frustrated.
Appreciated,
Brian


----------



## emmt (23 Jun 2013)

Hi Brian, dont know the ryanair website well but i know on the aer lingus site you can only change the airport if you are changing both legs. Check for this on the FAQs...

Just did that and this is what it says


> Once an outbound flight has taken place the booked route on the return flight cannot be changed (except if your flight has been cancelled or delayed over three hours in which case please contact Ryanair Reservations or the Airport Ticket Desk).


----------



## briancbyrne (23 Jun 2013)

1st leg hasn't yet been flown so this wouldn't be an issue - tnx for reply


----------



## Time (23 Jun 2013)

With ryanair it would be cheaper just to book new tickets than pay for any changes.


----------



## briancbyrne (23 Jun 2013)

Don't think so as you pay the difference between 2 ticket prices plus a nominal amount ( think its €30) as per the FAQs on the site


----------



## seantheman (23 Jun 2013)

briancbyrne said:


> Evening - as per post I'm currently booked to fly to and from faro Ex Dublin.
> I want to change the return leg (faro to dub) to alicante to Dublin but also change the date of return.
> Brian


 
Afaik, with Ryanair you have booked 2 single flights rather than a return. So really you are completely changing the Faro-Dub single.Can you not use the Dub-Faro and rebook Ali-Dub for the required date? Can't see Ryanair changing route and date, It's a totally new/different flight.


----------

